

My two-week review of Google Glass - stevenleeg
https://plus.google.com/+Scobleizer/posts/ZLV9GdmkRzS

======
Lightning
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5617429>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5617165>

~~~
timedoctor
I thought duplicated were automatically removed? Bug with hacker news?

~~~
Lightning
Nah, Google+ links can be very irregular.

~~~
zalew
these are identical

------
timedoctor
I think it's probably better for Google to stage it with a higher price at
first (for early adopters), get a lot of feedback and spend a couple of years
to improve the voice commands and then release it to the mass market.

I know for me when using Siri, I am disappointed 80% of the time. Siri fails
actually at least 80% of the time when I use it, so I really cannot use it,
because it's too annoying to keep trying until Siri gets it right. Much easier
to type than to try and talk to Siri.

Google glass is going to have significant challenges with the voice commands
and early adopters will be willing to go through the pain of asking it several
times, but the mass market will quickly get frustrated if the voice commands
do not work 90+% of the time.

------
jamiequint
> "success of this totally depends on price"

Maybe partially but the real success lies in designing something like this
that can be worn without the user looking like a huge nerd. Otherwise it will
never hit the mainstream. I mean, I even know many tech early adopters who
think its a cool experience but would never use it in public the way it looks
now.

~~~
ijk
Restated: Price was not a barrier to the adoption of the iPhone.

------
jroesch
I don't buy that this will make people want to Google+. You can't change the
fact that there just aren't enough people on it. Outside the tech community I
literally I don't know a single individual who uses it.

~~~
Digit-Al
If most people who use it leave it on the default setting of uploading
pictures, etc. to Google+, and the right people start using it then more
people will start using G+ just to see their pictures. If those people start
using G+ more then this could just be the killer app that kick-starts G+ to
the mainstream.

------
everyone
I'm really not interested in this.. But I dont consider a smartphone worth the
extra weight / pocket space usage / charging... I'm rarely far from a _real_
computer that I can do stuff on efficiently

